# whatever next?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG whatever next? 

just looking at 4od and there is a programme called My Fake Baby  - so i am sat here watching in stunned silence  

are these people crazy?    or just very very sad?   

anyone else seen it? 

i wanna know how the one lady affords so many prams and that outfit for £300   for a doll  

seems like utter madness to me  

Ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ritzi

Think its the prog that was on a while ago- if it is one women has no children other then fake babies and another wants a copy baby of her grandson!

its very scary! sadly this prog gives us with IF a bad name as people think its people like "us " who want these fakes!

a big market up by us has a stall with these on! including little ones made to look about 1yr old

your find loads for sale on ebay!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

it's unbelievable!!!!!!  The one I watched the woman sent the doll which she called her baby back because it was imperfect what would she have dome if she had been blessed with a baby and it as imperfect?!?!?!?! 

Psychologists must have had a field day with that programme!!!!

X


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember it from before. I think there was quite a big thread on here xxx


----------

